# How to create a dovetail 1:6 or 1:8 slope



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*How to create a dovetail 1:6 or 1:8 slope*

When making dovetails the term 1:6 slope is used to set the angle of the tails. For most of you this a common term, for others not. Below are some pictures to simplify creating a 1:6 slope. In the first picture I taped down a piece of paper (a piece of plywood works fine to) and set my combination square to exactly 6". In the next picture i take my pencil and trace it all the way around. The last picture shows how I use this diagram to set up my sliding bevel. From here I can use the sliding bevel to transfer this 1:6 onto any piece of wood like a drawer side.

I hope this helped somebody.

Happy dovetailing.
Pabull.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

PaBull said:


> *How to create a dovetail 1:6 or 1:8 slope*
> 
> When making dovetails the term 1:6 slope is used to set the angle of the tails. For most of you this a common term, for others not. Below are some pictures to simplify creating a 1:6 slope. In the first picture I taped down a piece of paper (a piece of plywood works fine to) and set my combination square to exactly 6". In the next picture i take my pencil and trace it all the way around. The last picture shows how I use this diagram to set up my sliding bevel. From here I can use the sliding bevel to transfer this 1:6 onto any piece of wood like a drawer side.
> 
> ...


Just to add… 1:6 slope will give as total angle of 19 degree being the arctangent 1/6 = 9.46 degrees and 1:8 slope = 14.2 degree being arctangent 1/8 = 7.125 degrees

You might be interested in the analysis of dovetail strength based on the angle … this is well explained in this link.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *How to create a dovetail 1:6 or 1:8 slope*
> 
> When making dovetails the term 1:6 slope is used to set the angle of the tails. For most of you this a common term, for others not. Below are some pictures to simplify creating a 1:6 slope. In the first picture I taped down a piece of paper (a piece of plywood works fine to) and set my combination square to exactly 6". In the next picture i take my pencil and trace it all the way around. The last picture shows how I use this diagram to set up my sliding bevel. From here I can use the sliding bevel to transfer this 1:6 onto any piece of wood like a drawer side.
> 
> ...


thank´s for sharing Pabull and Bert
always nice to get new inputs and learn

take care
Dennis


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

PaBull said:


> *How to create a dovetail 1:6 or 1:8 slope*
> 
> When making dovetails the term 1:6 slope is used to set the angle of the tails. For most of you this a common term, for others not. Below are some pictures to simplify creating a 1:6 slope. In the first picture I taped down a piece of paper (a piece of plywood works fine to) and set my combination square to exactly 6". In the next picture i take my pencil and trace it all the way around. The last picture shows how I use this diagram to set up my sliding bevel. From here I can use the sliding bevel to transfer this 1:6 onto any piece of wood like a drawer side.
> 
> ...


You can make a marking jig with the 1:8 slope by cutting that slope on each end of a small block of hardwood and then cut a dado in the back so it sits on the end of the work piece so you can quickly mark both sides of the dovetails. Make another one with a 1:6 slope on each end for marking dovetails in softwood and a third one set at 90 degrees to mark the straight edges of the pins and tails. Mark each with either a 6 or an 8 to keep them separate and so you can use the right one for the project.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *How to create a dovetail 1:6 or 1:8 slope*
> 
> When making dovetails the term 1:6 slope is used to set the angle of the tails. For most of you this a common term, for others not. Below are some pictures to simplify creating a 1:6 slope. In the first picture I taped down a piece of paper (a piece of plywood works fine to) and set my combination square to exactly 6". In the next picture i take my pencil and trace it all the way around. The last picture shows how I use this diagram to set up my sliding bevel. From here I can use the sliding bevel to transfer this 1:6 onto any piece of wood like a drawer side.
> 
> ...


Sweet.
This is what I did:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18134
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

